# important muscle wire



## علي عباس جاسم (14 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 


علي عباس جاسم من العراق ميكاترنيكس

اخوان هذا الموضوع جدا وهو استخدام العضلات السكية وهي قليلة الكلفية وعالية الجهد وممكن اشتخدامه في كثير من انظمة الروبوتكس لانها تعتبر موتور لس موشن اي بدون ماطور او اكجوتر ممكن التحكم بالحركة واشتخدام هذه الاسلاك العضلية للرفع او المسك او اي تطبيق اخر ومن اشهر التطبيقات هي اليد الذكية وهذا فشي كلش حلووو اتمنى ان تتصفحون بالنت تلكون شغلات كلش حلوة وقريبة من اختصاص الميكارتونيكس 

بس مجرد كتابة واير مسل وراح تشوفون شغلات كلش حلوة 

اسفين للازعاج سلامنه وتحياتنه لكل ابطال الميكاترونيكس


عضلة الاسلاك 


اسءله & اجوبه - عموما بعض الاسءله عن عضلة الاسلاك. 

* ما هي عضلة الاسلاك؟ 

أ : عضلة هي أسلاك رقيقة ، وبدرجه عالية من سواحل المجهزة أ سبيكه النيكل والتيتانيوم ودعا nitinol - ا النوع من الذاكرة شكل سبيكه يمكن ان تحمل اشكال مختلفة اختلافا جذريا او "مراحل" متميزه في درجات الحراره. 

* كيف عضلة الاسلاك العمل؟ 

أ : في درجة حرارة الغرفة عضلة الاسلاك بسهولة رغم الضغوط من جانب قوة صغيرة. ومع ذلك ، عندما تجرى التيار الكهربائي ، والاسلاك وتغيرات الحراره الى شكل من الاصعب بكثير ان العودة الى "unstretched" الشكل - الاسلاك تقصر في الطول مع الصالحة للاستخدام قدر من القوة. 

أ : عضلة الاسلاك يمكن مجهده بنسبة تصل الى ثمانيه في المئة من طولها وسوف تسترد بالكامل ، ولكن فقط لبضع دورات. ولكن عندما تستخدم في ثلاثة الى خمسة في المئة المدى ، والعضلات الاسلاك يمكن ان يسعى لترشيح نفسه للملايين من دورات مع جدا ومنسجمه وموثوق بها الاداء. 

* كيف هي قوية( العضلات الاسلاك) ؟ 

أ : كبير اقوى من اسلاك صغيرة ، ويتفاوت القوام مع قطر. قوة نتوقع من الاسلاك عند تسخينها يظهر من الانتعاش وزنا في الجدول ادناه. 

فإن التشويه الوزن يدل على المبلغ اللازم لامتداد اسلاك أ - عندما تبرد حوالى سدس القوة التي مورست عندما الاسلاك ساخنه. أكبر شركائنا الاسلاك وقد مر 110 مرات قوة اصغر من حجمها ، بحيث يمكنك بسهولة المباراة الاسلاك قوام لاحتياجاتك. 

* ماذا لو كنت في حاجة الى المزيد من القوة؟ 

أ : لمزيد من القوة ، واستخدام اثنين او اكثر من الاسلاك بشكل متواز. وهذا يمنحك قدر القوام حسب الحاجة ، والصيام لا يزال يبقي دوره اوقات اصغر الاسلاك. 

* كيف يمكن تنشيط عضلة الاسلاك؟ 

أ : أسلاك عضلة العقد بالسرعه وهي ساخنه - في واحد في الالف من الثانية أو أقل. للاسترخاء ، والاسلاك لا بد من مبرد ، والذي يعتمد على الظروف المحيطة الاسلاك ، وحجمه. برنامجنا الجديد flexinol ht سلسلة من الاسلاك وقد اعلى درجات الحراره والانتقال كولز ما يصل الى 50 ٪ اسرع من الاسلاك LT. الجدول ادناه يعطي دوره المعدلات النمطيه لكلا ....الاسلاك لا تزال في الجو. يتحرك الهواء او الغطس الاسلاك في السوائل مثل المياه / الغليسرين خليط يمكن ان تزيد عشر مرات من قبل هذه او اكثر. 

* كيف تفعل العضلات الاسلاك الطويلة الماضية؟ 

أ : عندما تستخدم في ثلاثة الى خمسة في المئة المدى وفق شروط مناسبة عضلة الاسلاك يمكن ان يسعى لترشيح نفسه للملايين من الدورات. في كثير من الاحيان ، واجزاء اخرى من جهاز ستفشل في حاجة الى تعديل او قبل وقت طويل من الاسلاك هل العضلات. 

* ما هي مزايا عضلة الاسلاك؟ 

أ : بالمقارنة مع محركات او الملفات اللولبيه ، واسلاك عضلة مزايا عديدة : صغر الحجم ، خفيفة الوزن ، منخفضه القوة ، قوة عالية جدا الى الوزن نسبه ، ومراقبة دقيقة ، وآ سي او تفعيل العاصمة ، تدنى مغنطيسيه ، الحياة الطويلة ، والمباشره الخطيه عمل. 

هذه السمات لك خلق كل الفئات من العجيب ان الاجهزه الجديدة سيكون من الصعب او من المستحيل مع أي شيء آخر سوى عضلة الاسلاك. 

* ما هي العناصر الأساسية لاستخدام العضلات الاسلاك؟ 

أ : لاعمار أطول وأفضل من اداء العضلات واسلاك الاجهزه الخاصة بك ، اتبع هذه النقاط الاساسية : 

وقد حسن الميكانيكيه والكهرباءيه & الوصلات. 

حمايه الاسلاك من فوره. 

حمايه الاسلاك من الارهاق. 

كل هذه يمكن انجازه في العديد من الطرق المختلفة. وهذه المواضيع هي تغطية اكثر من التفصيل في اعمالنا

أ : ان القوة التي يحتاج إلى تنشيط الاسلاك يعتمد على قطر ، وطولها ، والظروف المحيطة بها. الجدول ادناه يعطي النمطيه المستويات الحالية ل"درجة حرارة الغرفة" شروط. ويمكن زيادة القوة ، ولكن بمجرد ان الاسلاك قد اختصر تماما ، والسلطة ينبغي ان يخفض الى الحيلوله دون تضخم.


----------

